# Old Delta Rockwell Contracters Saw



## LITLHOF (Nov 18, 2007)

*Hi Everyone:*

* At our Senior Center, here in Sevierville, TN we have an old Rockwell International Contracters table saw. The word Delta also appears on it as well. The model plate just says Rockwell International, model 34-348, seriel number 1E9140. The saw doesn't have much of a fence, but we have managed with it for a long time. We have ordered a new 3HP Steel City saw and want to sell the old saw. The motor on our old saw is 1.5HP, does anyone have an idea of it's value?*

* Best regards, Litlhof.*


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

Pretty tough to tell without pictures.


----------



## LITLHOF (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re Old Delta Contracters Saw*

Woodchuck 1957:

I'll see if I can get a shot of it. This Saw has sheet metal wings and the fence only comes over about as far as the blade. I believe this saw is over 35 years old. I won't get down to the Senior Center again until Thursday, so I'll get a shot of it then. Thanks for your response. Best regards, Litlhof


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

LITLHOF said:


> *Hi Everyone:*
> 
> *At our Senior Center, here in Sevierville, TN we have an old Rockwell International Contracters table saw. The word Delta also appears on it as well. The model plate just says Rockwell International, model 34-348, seriel number 1E9140. The saw doesn't have much of a fence, but we have managed with it for a long time. We have ordered a new 3HP Steel City saw and want to sell the old saw. The motor on our old saw is 1.5HP, does anyone have an idea of it's value?*
> 
> *Best regards, Litlhof.*


Lithof While I find this site to be the best of the best, you are barking up the wrong tree. If you go to www.owwm.com you can find out every thing you want to know about the saw. Because on that site you will be talking to only old tool collecters. And they have a free classified section. Only guys that love the older tool will be looking at your add.


----------



## LITLHOF (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re Old Delta Contracters Saw*

Handyman:

Thanks for the information. I went to the site you suggested and found a guy who had bought this exact model saw and restored it. The one he bought had an upgraded fence and motor and a mobile base. Anyhow he suggested a fair market price to me. Thanks so much.

Best regards, Litlhof.


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

Out of curiosity, what was the suggested fair market price ? I think some of it depends on what part of the country you are in also. I've had my fair share of old Delta / Rockwell equipment, and even a old Oliver 159MW lathe. I would never offer anyone a price or apraisal without seeing it.


----------



## LITLHOF (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re Old Delta Contracters Saw*

Woodchuck 1957

They couldn't really give me a fair market price, but they gave me an amount to offer. Tom Miskell bought this same model saw with an upgraded fence, an upgraded motor and a mobile base. He paid $200.00. He told me he wouldn't exceed that amount. Enclosed find photo. Sorry I am unable to insert photo, please tell me how.
Best regards, Walt.


----------



## LITLHOF (Nov 18, 2007)

*Photos of old Delta saw*

Woodchuck 1957:

I was able to get the photos on "My Photos," if you click there, you will see the old Delta.
Best regards, Walt.


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Photos of old Delta saw*

The saw looks like it has been takin care of over the years. Now it depends on what you want to put into it after you buy it. A new Delta T2 fence and rail package at Lowes is about $150 plus tax, then you'd have a fairly decent saw for just a little over $300 if you pay $150 for the saw, assumeing the motor is still good. Then if you want to sweeten the saw a little more, a Fenner Drives PowerTwist link belt will cost about $30 from Inline Industries, which I recommend, and finally a new paddle switch from Woodworkers Supply for about $30.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Walt

I recently picked up a nine inch Rockwell Beaver table saw with a one HP motor, a bunch of blades, a dado cutter, miter gauge and rip fence, in good working order for $50 at a garage sale. This is at the low end price wise, but the saw is pretty similar to what you show in your pictures.The fellow having the garage sale is moving out of town, and just wants to get everything cleared out. My guess is that you could advertise the saw for $150, but be prepared to dicker a bit, and maybe get $100. On the other end of the scale, I went and looked at a saw very similar to the one I just got for $50, but in poorer condition, and the guy was asking $300. His asking price was way out of line, but I didn't have the heart to tell him that. I still see his notice up on the bulletin board, and expect that it will be there for awhile.
That said, if the motor is in good working order it would cost well over $100 to buy just the motor new.

If you ask too high a price you will scare people off, and the ones who might be interested at a decent price will not return.

I think you will truly enjoy your new saw when it comes.

Good luck with the sale.

Gerry


----------



## LITLHOF (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re Old Delta Contracters Saw*

Gerry Kiernan:

Thanks for your input Gerry. As a matter of fact, I am interested in buying the saw myself, and I wanted to get a feel for what all of you think might be a fair price. I know that a new motor for this saw will run $219.00 locally. There's a guy in my Sunday School class who can probably check out the motor for me.
Best regards, Walt Rollison/Litlhof


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

LITLHOF said:


> Gerry Kiernan:
> 
> Thanks for your input Gerry. As a matter of fact, I am interested in buying the saw myself, and I wanted to get a feel for what all of you think might be a fair price. I know that a new motor for this saw will run $219.00 locally. There's a guy in my Sunday School class who can probably check out the motor for me.
> Best regards, Walt Rollison/Litlhof


If you plug the unit in and flip the switch, and the motor is running smoothly there isn't too much more to check out. They are pretty basic. Try ripping a board, and if the motor doesn't bog down you should be good to go. Given that you are a member, I would say offer your group $100 and see what they say. I think that would be a fair price.

Regards:

Gerry:thumbsup:


----------



## Al Killian (Aug 14, 2007)

I just picked up a delta contractor saw for $350. It is in exellent condtion and works perfect. I would not go any higher then this and anything under $250 would be to low.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Al Killian said:


> I just picked up a delta contractor saw for $350. It is in exellent condtion and works perfect. I would not go any higher then this and anything under $250 would be to low.


Hi Al

Is this a 10 inch blade saw? I am thinking that the one under consideration is probably 9 inch, due to its age. If so, that greatly reduces its value. Nine inch blades are getting hard to come by.:wallbash:

Gerry


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re Old Delta Contracters Saw*

Al, I think it really depends on which model number contractors saw you bought, the fence, and location in the country. A old contractors saw with a Jetlock fence isn't going to be worth as much as a newer pre import contractors saw with a better fence such as a Biesemeyer, Unifence, Vega, T2, etc. And in denser populated areas where there aren't as many used saws for sale ( competition ) the prices may be higher.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

*saw*

Hi Walt,
I have a delta contractors saw that I bought new 30 years ago. It looks like the one in your pictures except mine doesn't have the lower enclosed stand. Mine works fine. It also has the 1 1/2 hp motor. I bought the leather linked belt from Rocklers earlier this year and it runs a bit smoother. My rails extend all the way to the left side of the extension table. It is a good saw, made in USA, and well built. I believe I paid around 725.00 when it was new, back in 1978. If you can get it for 100-200 dollars, and assuming the motor runs fine, I think it would be a good deal. It also should be a ten inch. Delta did make a nine inch back then, but it was a much smaller saw overall, and also came as a combo unit with a built in jointer. 
Mike Hawkins:thumbsup:


----------



## LITLHOF (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re Old Delta Contracters Saw*

Hi MIke:

Our saw is a probably at least 10 or 15 years older than yours and it is a 10"- 1 1/2 HP model. I may end up buying this saw, they have a firm price of $200.00. My only real concern is about the motor, I'm not sure how much it has left in it. I priced a new motor and in our area they are $219.00 plus 9.75% tax. A new T2 fence and rail is $150.00 plus tax. I have looked on the OWWM website to see if I can find out the age of this saw, Model 34-348, serial number 1E9140. So far I haven't found out the age. This saw, brand new with a 30" Biesemyer fence is around $759.00 here and about $600.00 even with the T2 fence. $404.98 plus the $200.00 for the saw as is, so the brand new saw with the T2 fence is $658.50.or $53.52 more that the old one, if I have to replace the motor. I'm still studying on it. Thanks for your input.
Best regards, Walt Rollison.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Litlhof

If the saw is ten inch that would up the price somewhat. 

Gerry


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Its a tool, :yes:It's old,:yes: Just buy it.:yes::yes: If I didnt already have 3 and room for one more :wallbash: I would buy it.:yes:


----------

